# Will it survive..?



## paphioboy (Aug 31, 2008)

I think I am giving up on this plant. Used to grow so nicely for me and bloomed twice, but now looking like crap because of severe scale attacks that keep recurring... I'm thinking of cutting off all its leaves, but the last time I tried that on a godefroyae and a glaucophyllum, both did not grow any new shoots, and just died.. :sob: :sob: :sob: Will it survive..?


----------



## Rick (Aug 31, 2008)

It looks like its trying pretty hard. Don't give up.

I'd stick it in a shadier spot, and top dress with oyster shell.


----------



## Barbara (Aug 31, 2008)

Might not like the growing media, bugs are attracted to stressed plants. Perhaps I'm just uninformed, but, what is it growing in anyway?


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 31, 2008)

I wouldn't give up on it! Have you defeated the scales?


----------



## NYEric (Aug 31, 2008)

Use alcohol 91% and wipe off leaves to get rid of bugs and their eggs, then wash plant off to get rid of the dirt and dust, then repot in good fresh media, and move to a shadier spot so it's not getting cooked while its trying to survive.


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 1, 2008)

What is it? species? hybrid? I like NYEric's suggestion along with Rick's oyster shell


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 1, 2008)

> What is it? species? hybrid? I like NYEric's suggestion along with Rick's oyster shell


Its a hybrid, Jolly Holiday (liemianum x philippinense). the weird thing is only this particular plant is very susceptible to scales. I have a smaller one placed only a few feet away growing beautifully. BTW, I have also thought of adding more limestone to the mix as both parents are calcicolous species. The mix is my usual mix of broken brick, charcoal, leca, fern root and soil...


----------

